# I need driver for Cisco MPI350 D600 XP



## voidtalk (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the laptop with wireless card Cisco Air-MPI350 install in Dell D600 run under window XP. I can not find the driver on dell.com support. Anyone know the driver for this wireless card please help?

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Try this driver.


----------

